# Is it wrong to feel sorry for...



## movealong (Aug 9, 2013)

Is it wrong to feel sorry for the next person your Ex gets in to a relationship with?


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

Feelings aren't right or wrong. 

What you do with them matters.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Eh. I do. But I won't do anything about it. They've been together (in separate homes tho) for over 10 years now. If they still date - I don't know, don't ask. Kiddo has occasionally mentioned her so I assume they still see each other. She was smart enough to break off the engagement.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Why even think about it?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I think it's a normal passing thought. I overhear a conversation between a couple that reminds me of the marital dynamics and think "whew so glad that's not me anymore" and fleetingly think "how/why does [new GF] put up with it? maybe it's not so bad not living together" and then the thought it gone. Can't control what passes through our thoughts - just what we dwell on.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

movealong said:


> Is it wrong to feel sorry for the next person your Ex gets in to a relationship with?


:rofl:

I think you have to just let it be - try not think about it too much.

Of course, you could try to warn them, but then you'd just look like the classic "bitter Ex-H/W!"


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

The thing is you can't assume just because it was bad with you that it will be bad for them. The dynamics of your ex's next relationship may be in perfect harmony where with you things were a mis match. 

Nothing wrong with those kinds of passing thoughts but the reality is it doesn't matter, both of you are living different lives now and everything can be different.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It has been a passing thought. However, I think the guy my ex is with now is very different than me, so perhaps he's very happy with her and the relationship. I hope so for his sake, as he seems like a decent guy.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I do feel rather sorry for the woman my ex-husband is dating. He was a serial cheater for the duration of our 16 year marriage. He has also cheated on her with at least 2 women, that I am aware of, in the 7.5 months they've been together. I know that she is aware of one of those other women. So, I feel bad for her that she either lacks the self-esteem to think she deserves better, or thinks he'll change.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't feel sorry for the dogs that are now my ex's companions because, they seem happy with him.

And they don't care what he says.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

No way. She will end up as smart as I am.
I would never trade my bad marriage experience/s or any other experiences nor deny those situations to anyone else.
They have made me who I am.
They will make other people who they are.
No problem.


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

There are moments when I forget how bad it was with my ex, I know he is living with a woman and I think, why is it ok with her? Then I remember, he is great at the facade, he looks the part, dresses the part, has all the right toys, but push comes to shove, when she needs him for something, he won't be there. Maybe it will work with her, maybe she is used to getting nothing in a relationship or maybe she really is like him (that's what his sister told me). Either way, I know the disappointment that is waiting for her at the other end but there is nothing I can do about it.


----------

